
Show HN: Ind3xlite – Minimalistic Sqlite fulltext search wrapper - namibj
https://github.com/namibj/ind3xlite
======
namibj
This is a minimalistic (<120 LOC) commandline wrapper for the FTS5 fulltext
search index module. I created it due to the lack of a simple, no-dependencies
program that provides fast fulltextsearch over 100MB~1GB of text. A license
suggestion would be very much appreciated. PR's are welcome.

